# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور ریاضی با دیپلم تجربی

## Zeinab7777777

دوستان من دیپلمم تجربیه اما ۹۹ میخوام کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم بدم خیالم از شیمی فیزیک راحته، و ریاضی تجربیمم بد نیست،، میخواستم ببینم از درسای ریاضی چه چیزایی رو بخونم که هم به ریاضی تجربی نزدیک باشه و هم ۴۰ یا ۵۰درصد و بتونم بزنم، و اینکه امکان کلاس رفتن ندارم خودم باید ریاضی و بخونم یا دی وی دی بخرم، و اگر دی وی دی خوب میشناسین هم بهم بگین،، ممنون میشم 
و یه سوال دیگه تو رشته ریاضی با شیمی فیزیک هفتاد و عمومی هفتاد هشتاد و ریاضی چهل میشه دانشگاههای خوب اورد؟؟

----------


## 1234321

دوستان ریاضی کمک کنید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zeinab7777777


دوستان من دیپلمم تجربیه اما ۹۹ میخوام کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم بدم خیالم از شیمی فیزیک راحته، و ریاضی تجربیمم بد نیست،، میخواستم ببینم از درسای ریاضی چه چیزایی رو بخونم که هم به ریاضی تجربی نزدیک باشه و هم ۴۰ یا ۵۰درصد و بتونم بزنم، و اینکه امکان کلاس رفتن ندارم خودم باید ریاضی و بخونم یا دی وی دی بخرم، و اگر دی وی دی خوب میشناسین هم بهم بگین،، ممنون میشم 
و یه سوال دیگه تو رشته ریاضی با شیمی فیزیک هفتاد و عمومی هفتاد هشتاد و ریاضی چهل میشه دانشگاههای خوب اورد؟؟


برو نظام جدید ریاضی درساشون نصف شده عین تجربی نظام قدیم میمونه حتی کمتر
من نظام قدیم ریاضیم بری نظام جدید خیلی راحت رتبه زیر 500 میاری
و اینکه با اون درصدایی ک گفتی میشه اما رشته های زیر گروه 2 و 3 نه زیر گروه 1. چون زیر گروه 1 به ریاضی وابسته س
اکثر مهندسیهام زیر گروه 1 هستن بجز شیمی و نفت و پلیمر و چیزایی که به شیمی مربوطه*

----------


## Zeinab7777777

> *
> 
> برو نظام جدید ریاضی درساشون نصف شده عین تجربی نظام قدیم میمونه حتی کمتر
> من نظام قدیم ریاضیم بری نظام جدید خیلی راحت رتبه زیر 500 میاری
> و اینکه با اون درصدایی ک گفتی میشه اما رشته های زیر گروه 2 و 3 نه زیر گروه 1. چون زیر گروه 1 به ریاضی وابسته س
> اکثر مهندسیهام زیر گروه 1 هستن بجز شیمی و نفت و پلیمر و چیزایی که به شیمی مربوطه*


ممنون از پاسختون، ولی نمیتونم برای ریاضی همه ی درسامو که خوب بلدم دوباره نظام جدید بخونم خیلی برام سخت میشه همه ی کتابا و جزوه هام باید آپدیت نظام جدید بشن، هم وقت میخواد هم هزینه

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zeinab7777777


ممنون از پاسختون، ولی نمیتونم برای ریاضی همه ی درسامو که خوب بلدم دوباره نظام جدید بخونم خیلی برام سخت میشه همه ی کتابا و جزوه هام باید آپدیت نظام جدید بشن، هم وقت میخواد هم هزینه


پس برای قدیم مجبوری واسه درصد 40 همه رو بخونی فقط میتونی هندسه پایه رو حذف کنی*

----------

